# bobcat sightings



## ohioreddog (Dec 28, 2010)

I own a few acres in Washington County (Near Macksburg), and we have been seeing several different Bobcats while hunting. This past week, we saw more bobcats than deer!! My buddy saw a large one chasing a yearling doe. I didn't think they would go after deer? Anyone else seeing them? Thoughts on how this will effect deer population? We already have a coyote problem and hunt them regularly? Any Suggestions? I know they are protected.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I saw my first one in Logan County going to work about a month ago!

Will not affect deer population any. Bobcat diet more small game, mice, rabbits, birds.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No bobcats here yet(pickaway co.) but sometimes I think I could walk a mile w/out touching grass on the backs of the coyote.Killed 3 so far w/my bow.Still seeing deer though.Just not" the one" yet.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

a large bobcat has to weigh what 30 pounds max?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

I seen a bobcat on opening weekend he was chasing a red fox I went over to where they came out of the woods 25 to 30 yards in I found a rabbit that was in half back legs and back was still there no front half Morgan County

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw a bobcat in Carroll County about 4 years ago. Last one I ever saw, cool animals.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bobcats are no threat to a deer


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

The property I'm hunting during gun season has all kinds of bob cats. Owner says that the cats and deer don't really affect one another as far as he can tell. I know from the trail cam pics last year and again this year that they travel the same trails and usually not far apart, time wise. I'll see if I can get some of his pics sent to me so I can post them for y'all. 

Mr. A


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Bobcats are no threat to a deer


Except for the fawns they kill...a recent study in the UP Michigan listed the top predators of deer as coyote, bobcat, and wolves...in that order...

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2012/04/experts_surprised_by_which_pre.html


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Bobcat are more of a menace to turkeys, than deer.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

don't kid yourself I have pics on my trail cam of a bobcat takeing down a full size doe . the coyotes and bobcats are killing the deer population around me in Washington county


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

pics from 2006 are in my photo gallery


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Research has proved that bobcats do impact deer populations. Primarily fawn recruitment. I can do without them.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hunting in Monroe County in Woodsfield over the weekend and saw my first bobcat ever in the wild. He chased a gray squirrell up a tree and actually went up the tree about 15 ft. After the squirrell. Almost caught it too. Funniest thing I have ever seen. Pretty neat how the cat put a stalk on the squirrell. We have been getting trail cam pics for the last 2 Yrs. Will try to post pics later.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope it stays illegal bobcats are amazing creatures. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

I often find myself wondering why some hunters think all deer are theirs... Coyotes and bobcats have been killing deer for a long time, and miraculously the mighty whitetail is not yet extinct. Its called natural selection. If that bobcat or coyote or bear kills a deer that I was after, so be it... that animal proved to be a better hunter than me. I dont go around killing other hunters because they are killing "MY" deer.

If you have a nuisance animal, by all means take it out. Otherwise, nature has a way of taking care of itself.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

CrappieTacos said:


> I often find myself wondering why some hunters think all deer are theirs... Coyotes and bobcats have been killing deer for a long time, and miraculously the mighty whitetail is not yet extinct. Its called natural selection. If that bobcat or coyote or bear kills a deer that I was after, so be it... that animal proved to be a better hunter than me. I dont go around killing other hunters because they are killing "MY" deer.
> 
> If you have a nuisance animal, by all means take it out. Otherwise, nature has a way of taking care of itself.


agreed sir I've always hated seeing coyotes get killed then thrown away. if anything humans are the nuisance 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Are we not sportsmen & sportswomen , if we catch fish we should eat it , if we shoot game we should eat it , if we TRAP FUR BEARERS we should SKIN , FLESH , STRETCH & DRY it & some of the animals we can eat them also . So if any of you sportsmen & women shoot any COYOTE with gun or now & your not doing anything with it you are missing out on some $$$$ . We are suppost to use everything on that animal that we can , & you otta see what US TRAPPERS use when we TRAP animals , from urine , turds & bones .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> Are we not sportsmen & sportswomen , if we catch fish we should eat it , if we shoot game we should eat it , if we TRAP FUR BEARERS we should SKIN , FLESH , STRETCH & DRY it & some of the animals we can eat them also . So if any of you sportsmen & women shoot any COYOTE with gun or now & your not doing anything with it you are missing out on some $$$$ . We are suppost to use everything on that animal that we can , & you otta see what US TRAPPERS use when we TRAP animals , from urine , turds & bones .
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i agree 100 per cent. let's keep it our secret.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> Are we not sportsmen & sportswomen , if we catch fish we should eat it , if we shoot game we should eat it , if we TRAP FUR BEARERS we should SKIN , FLESH , STRETCH & DRY it & some of the animals we can eat them also . So if any of you sportsmen & women shoot any COYOTE with gun or now & your not doing anything with it you are missing out on some $$$$ . We are suppost to use everything on that animal that we can , & you otta see what US TRAPPERS use when we TRAP animals , from urine , turds & bones .
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


that's very true but sometimes we have to consider the human population compared to the fur game population it is very easy to decimate an entire population as described in "the stars the snow the fire 25 years in the Alaskan wilderness" by john Haines 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

My sportsman club members reported seeing 3 bobcats,,, mom & 2 kits, AND a lynx!???
Jury is still out on that lynx.
In our area, Coyotes are a MAJOR problem,,, 
the turkey vultures are systematically wiping out ALL of our goose nests,,, and the redtails and owls are killing more stocked pheasants than we can shoot!
You gotta LOVE Mother Nature!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Property owner in Pike county reported seeing the first ever bobcat Sunday. It was alone and he said small, but he's never seen one before. It cam right down a logging trail his deer stand over looks. This is the northeast portion of the county.

Conditions must have been ripe for the cats...it is hard to believe all the reports around the state the last couple years it is really increasing!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I saw one in noble county this spring while turkey hunting. Zero wind dry ground and the thing came with in 15 yards of me and did not make a sound. Couldnt even hear it walk in dry leaves. Very cool.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Leave the bobcats alone, I'm sure poaching takes more of a toll on the deer population in Ohio then the bobcats will ever do.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Really bobcats are a threat to deer populations? Bumpers kill way more deer than bobcats or coyotes. It is a rare occasion the eiter would kill any healthy deer. Even a small healthy deer would require a lot of engery to kill. Most deer they kill are just the weak links. While cars are indiscriminate, and poachers target the nicest ones. Seems pointless.

Its funny because people kill coyotes for that reason, then complain about the bobcats that were being controld by coyotes. Its like killing snakes and then complaing about thr rodents. 

I don't know where you guys live but in southern ohio there is no shortage of deer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I know we don't have any concerns about
Bobcats hurting deer. We think it is real neat
To have a few around. We wouldn't want a lot
Because we have a great turkey population and 
while they dint bother deer they can do a number
On turkeys! Not even remotely enough around to
Be concerned currently and if there were that many
I'd expect a short season for trappers in regions. 
I doubt that happens any time soon and it is great
To see a few around!


----------

